# Грыжа, спондилез, не исключены проявления спондилодисцита



## НатальяВол (18 Сен 2021)

Уважаемые доктора! Пожалуйста, успокойте меня, или наоборот. Сегодня сделала мрт, результат и снимки прикладываю.
Предыстория - 38 лет, пол женский.
Боли в позвоночнике мучили достаточно давно. 2 года назад делала мрт (заключение сть если что, а результаты снимки только на диске). После этого не лечилась, жила как и жила.
Но неделю назад, помимо обычных ноющих болей в пояснице, начались боли с левой части спины. отдающие в левую ногу, ее стало тянуть. замечу, что никаких обезболивающих таблеток на протяжении всей своей 38милетней жизни из-за спины я не принимала.
Сегодня вот сделала мрт, вышла на ватных ногах. Особо смутила запись в конце - консультация хирурга гнойного профиля.
Посмотрела в интернете про свои диагнозы, и как обычно стало дурно. но это всё лирика.
Записана к нейрохирургу на 24 сентября. Теперь вопрос - судя по снимкам и мрт я дождусь до  этого времени? Или мне срочно надо ехать в приемный покой? Живут ли с моими грыжами и спондилезами? А жить охота очень...


----------



## La murr (18 Сен 2021)

@НатальяВол, Наталья, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## НатальяВол (18 Сен 2021)

@La murr, спасибо, я уже обратилась, вот жду ответа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2021)

Надо разместить не фото, а сам диск. Тогда его можно скачать и посмотреть.
Анализы сдайте: ОАК с СОЭ, СРБ.
По этим снимкам плохо видно, но скорее всего дегенеративный спондилит, не инфекционный.


----------



## НатальяВол (18 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо разместить не фото, а сам диск. Тогда его можно скачать и посмотреть.


Диск не взяла, к сожалению, только снимок на руках.

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. Подскажите, если мне на приём 24 сентября, можно мне сдать эти анализы заранее, чтоб уже придти с ними и со снимком?

@Доктор Ступин, и ещё, подскажите, пожалуйста, с этим можно жить?

Прочитала, что это редкое заболевание. Да уж. Но если оно было, значит оно было и 2 года назад? Можно я прикреплю данные мрт с диска 2х летней давности?

Может мне перефотаграфировать каждый снимок отдельно? Тогда будет лучше видно? Или завтра возьму диск с мрт и скину сюда. Или на почту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. Подскажите, если мне на приём 24 сентября, можно мне сдать эти анализы заранее, чтоб уже придти с ними и со снимком?


Я так все и рекомендую.



НатальяВол написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, и ещё, подскажите, пожалуйста, с этим можно жить?
> 
> Прочитала, что это редкое заболевание. Да уж. Но если оно было, значит оно было и 2 года назад? Можно я прикреплю данные мрт с диска 2х летней давности?


Декоративный дисцит? У каждого второго.


----------



## НатальяВол (18 Сен 2021)

Дегенеративный спондилит. Грыжа ) если у каждого второго, то я могу выдохнуть! Спасибо, доктор! После консультации у нейрохирург, можно задам потом тут вопрос про лфк?

Вот про дегенеративный спондилит я забила в яндекс (каюсь) и выдало, что это редкое заболевание

Я очень люблю ходить, но почему-то как раз последнюю неделю, проходя свыше 10 000 шагов, утомляюсь. Может это быть связано с грыжей?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Я очень люблю ходить, но почему-то как раз последнюю неделю, проходя свыше 10 000 шагов, утомляюсь. Может это быть связано с грыжей?


Грыжа это боль и слабость в ноге.
Давайте подождем консультации и снимков.


----------



## НатальяВол (18 Сен 2021)

Хорошо, подождём. Снимки заберу только в понедельник, завтра у них выходной. 
Доктор, что же за жизнь такая настала? Живу в Тамбове, частных мед центров много. Но как выбрать нормальный? Вот вроде посоветовали для мрт. Поехала. Мальчик молодой описывал снимки. Сейчас читаю, что другому человеку он описал орган, который у него удалён! 
Теперь вот новый квест. Нейрохирург. Вроде хвалят нашего Яковлева.(не знаете, кстати, его?). А какой он на самом деле. Поможет или нет... А время идёт, и так не хочется его тратить на ошибки


----------



## НатальяВол (19 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, вчера и сегодня у меня температура 37,2. Может ли это быть из-за спондилодисцита?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Может ли это быть из-за спондилодисцита?


Чаще ОРЗ, чем спондилит.
Диск заберите и нам покажите.
Анализы нам покажите.
За эти дни уже можно вполне успеть.
Даже в Томске!


----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)

Вставила снимки



Ещё...


----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)




----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, нормальные снимки для чтения? Анализы после 7ми смогу загрузить только. 









						vhn gjg 18.09.2021
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2021)

Скорее дегенеративный спондилит.
Не переживайте.


----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин ,спасибо огромное за ответ. Ну анализы, я так поняла вполне хорошие) а не подскажите все-таки к нейрохирургу идти или к неврологу?

Я так поняла, что антибиотиками это лечат?

Хотя какие антибиотики, анализы то нормальные)

А грыжи мои можно вылечить консервативно? Точнее одну и протрузию. А вообще я помню, что 2 года назад в заключении мрт было написано, что 2 грыжи. А в этот раз почему то одна 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2021)

К фтизиатру сразу отправил бы.
Они посмотрят и скажут - все хорошо, ничего не надо.
А так к хирургу.
Они и решат, надо ли принимать АБ.
Потому и одна осталась, что вторая высохла.
И это высохнет, главное, чтобы это место меньше двигалось.


----------



## НатальяВол (20 Сен 2021)

Спасибо большое за ответ!


----------



## НатальяВол (23 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, посетила нейрохирурга. Диагноз - поражения межпозвоночных дисков поясничного и др отделов с радикулопатией. Остеохондроз пкоп. Грыжа L1-S1. Спондилоартроз на уровне L4-S1. Прописал ксефокам и мидокалм.
Вопрос такой - поможет ли мне увт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Диагноз - поражения межпозвоночных дисков поясничного и др отделов с радикулопатией. Остеохондроз пкоп. Грыжа L1-S1. Спондилоартроз на уровне L4-S1. Прописал ксефокам и мидокалм.
> Вопрос такой - поможет ли мне увт?


То есть, можно выдохнуть.
Поможет. Лучше в комплексном лечении.


----------



## НатальяВол (1 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, подскажите, могут ли при моей ситуации болеть тазобедренные суставы? С утра все хорошо, под вечер начинается что-то странное. Как будто болят тазобедренные, потом почему то начинает болеть колено левое. 
Всё-таки как хорошо когда ничего не болит(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2021)

Конечно, может.
Больно лежать на боку?


----------



## НатальяВол (2 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, лежать не больно. Сейчас никаких препаратов не принимаю, жду приёма мануального и невролога.
Делаю ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2021)

Скорее, мышцы и связки. Посмотрим, что скажет МТ.


----------



## НатальяВол (2 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, а ещё не подскажете насчёт корсет - нужен ли он? Нейрохирург сказал, что не советует, потому что мышцы атрофируются свои. А я все-таки склоняюсь к корсету. При ходьбе на дальние расстояния и при работе на даче.
В ортопед салоне мерила Орлиман. Очень понравился. Но цена в 6 600 приостановила от покупки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, а ещё не подскажете насчёт корсет - нужен ли он?


Я назначаю.



НатальяВол написал(а):


> Нейрохирург сказал, что не советует, потому что мышцы атрофируются свои.


Я рассказываю какой и как носить.



НатальяВол написал(а):


> А я все-таки склоняюсь к корсету. При ходьбе на дальние расстояния и при работе на даче.


И при обострении боли.



НатальяВол написал(а):


> В ортопед салоне мерила Орлиман. Очень понравился. Но цена в 6 600 приостановила от покупки.


А какой именно Орлиман и какой размер?


----------



## НатальяВол (2 Окт 2021)

Корсет такой. Размер 1.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...Посмотрим, что скажет МТ.


И ещё вопрос - мануальному терапевту обязательно нужны снимки мрт? Просто тот, к которому я иду, их не просит 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Корсет такой.


Хороший. Может чуть высоковат.



НатальяВол написал(а):


> ...мануальному терапевту обязательно нужны снимки мрт?


Рентгеновские снимки входят в обязанность.
МРТ не входят.
Но если будет работать на мышцах и связках, то не очень и нужно.


----------



## НатальяВол (2 Окт 2021)

Значит буду брать Орлиман. Сегодня смотрела такой - белорусского производителя. Стоит в 3 раза дешевле, но не впечатлил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2021)

Советую 20 см. Ниже пример, но это одето при поражении L2-3-4. Вам ниже.
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.​ 


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.


----------



## НатальяВол (11 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин ,здравствуйте, сегодня посетила мануального терапевта. Он посмотрел снимки мои, и сказал, что все-таки надо исключить спондилодисцит. Назначил кт пояснично-крестцового отдела. 
Я сказала, что сдавала кровь, СОЭ, СРБ и они были в норме, смотрел меня нейрохирург и тоже не увидел спондилодисцита, сказал, что кровь может и не показать гнойное воспаление. 
Подскажите, так ли это? Стоит ли делать кт? Напугал меня сильно очень


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2021)

Решать Вам и Вашему врачу.
КТ тут не подсказка.


----------



## НатальяВол (11 Окт 2021)

А что может подсказать?
Вот и я в сомнениях. Кровь же нормальная. По снимку - да, какие то там есть изменения.
Просто КТ тоже стоит денег, не охота тратить их зря(

@Доктор Ступин, он меня напугал, что в отделении лежат 12 пациентов с таким диагнозом. И только 2е могут ходить, а остальные не смогут этого сделать никогда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2021)

Вам сделано заключение. Если есть недоверие, сделайте. Если сильно напугались, тоже сделайте. Испуг хуже боли!


----------



## НатальяВол (11 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин вы про заключение мрт? Или нейрохирурга?



НатальяВол написал(а):


> ...подскажите, могут ли при моей ситуации болеть тазобедренные суставы? С утра все хорошо, под вечер начинается что-то странное. Как будто болят тазобедренные, потом почему то начинает болеть колено левое.


@Доктор Ступин, ещё пожаловалась на боль в ноге и тазобедренном. Он мне сказал, что это вряд ли из-за грыжи. А вот на мрт увидел опущение левой почки, и сказал, что как раз из-за почки может и в ноге боль быть...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин вы про заключение мрт? Или нейрохирурга?


Нейрохирурга. Спондилита - нет.
Почки - УЗИ почек стоя и лежа, только тогда можно говорить об опущении почки и о ее подвижности.


----------



## НатальяВол (11 Окт 2021)

УЗИ было года 2 назад, и стоя и лёжа - опущение было там в заключении, и хрон пиелонефрит под вопросом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2021)

Пиелонефрит может давать боль.
Тогда не УЗИ, надо анализы. Если тогда опущения и нестабильности почки не было и не похудели, то едва ли оно появилось.
Но если будете делать, то лучше и стоя, и лежа. Чтобы врачу было понятно есть или нет.


----------



## НатальяВол (12 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, и снова здравствуйте!
Сделала сегодня узи почек, и стоя, и лёжа. Никакого опущения у меня нет, правая даже чуть выше. Пиелонефрита хронического - тоже.
Делала у хорошего врача узиста.
Так вот - никак не могу понять в каком направлении мне двигаться дальше?
Вчерашний мануальный терапевт теперь не вызывает у меня доверия.
Связалась с доктором, который делал мрт. Он сказал, что кт делать не надо, а больше прислушаться к мнению нейрохирурга.
Я думаю, надо все оставить как есть. Питание, ЛФК. Покой для спины в плане поднятия тяжестей. Питьевой режим. Хондропротекторы, рыбий жир. И самое главное спокойствие.
Как вы считаете?


----------



## НатальяВол (12 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Я думаю, надо все оставить как есть. Питание, ЛФК. Покой для спины в плане поднятия тяжестей. Питьевой режим. Хондропротекторы, рыбий жир. И самое главное спокойствие.
> Как вы считаете?


Разумное желание.
Если ситуация не нарастает, то вполне правильно.


----------



## НатальяВол (13 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, что самое удивительное - сейчас ничего не болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2021)

Не двигается и не болит.
Не болит от домашней работы или от работы на работе?


----------



## НатальяВол (13 Окт 2021)

Работа у меня сидячая. Ни дома, ни на работе не болит. Даже могу наклониться без болевых ощущений


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2021)

Значит, вылечили.
Теперь главное профилактика, чтобы снова не заболело.


----------



## НатальяВол (13 Окт 2021)

Из лечения у меня был только ксефокам и мидокалм. Это они так помогли? 
Ну ещё занимаюсь зарядкой каждый день. Качаю мышцы спины. 
Не делаю резких движений. 
Перед обострением на даче перетрудилась мне кажется - копала, таскал деревья, рубила ветки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2021)

То есть, все хорошо. Так держать.
Лучший способ удержать:
- правильное поведение, в т.ч. корсет при нагрузках
- тренированность, начинать с лечебного ЛФК, потом восстановительного,  потом тренировочного


----------



## НатальяВол (21 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин ,здравствуйте, посетила сегодня физиотерапевта. Назначил магниты, и фонофорез с карипаином. Ну и ЛФК под присмотром инструктора.
Сомнение вызвал карипаин. Причём поликлиника самая обычная, бесплатная. Почитала про него и засомневалась


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

НатальяВол написал(а):


> Сомнение вызвал карипаин.


Лучше Димексид.


----------

